# Youth Shotgun



## Cdragon (Nov 26, 2007)

Hey Folks,

Anyone have a youth 20 gauge sittin' around that their kid has outgrown that they want to get rid of? Looking to buy one for my 10 year old. Sportsmans has a few nice ones that I've looked at, but thought I would throw it out there. Any advice on what to buy for a beginner youth?

Thanks for any input!
Cdragon


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Mossberg 500 Bantam 20GA. They are great and have stock shims to lengthen the LOP as they grow. Wish I could say my boy was done with his but I think he'll use it another year or two.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Moss...-Super-Bantam-Pump-Action-Shotguns/709965.uts

-DallanC


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

The Mossberg Bantam has been a great gun for my girls. No issues at all. Mossberg also has other youth models as well, there is the 505 and the 510 Mini-Bantam. Weatherby also has youth models in the SA-08 (24" bbl) and PA-08 (22"bbl) models.

The only other thing I would suggest is to NOT buy a single shot. I have yet to find one, even in 20 ga. that doesn't kick like a mule. Kids don't like them, they only get one chance at a bird, and you will be buying another shotgun anyway.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

i second fowl mouth about not getting a single shot. my dad bought me a new england firearm 20 gauge single barrel when i was 5, and i developed a horrible habit of closing my eyes and jerking the trigger because of the recoil. at around age 10 i started shooting my mom's youth model remington 870 and i loved that gun! my 100 lb wife now shoots one as well, and i highly recommend it. get the magnum version too incase you want the kid to be able to shoot ducks/geese, or other bigger game.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I am going to throw this out there. My grandson used a youth Mossberg 20 and did fine with it. But to be honest, they do kick pretty good and the recoil is danged close to a 12 gauge. Depending on the size I would be tempted to get a used remington 1100 and have a stock made or cut down the old one for his size. My grandson moved up to an 1100 at 12 years old and he absolutely loved shooting it. Started him out with 2 3/4" shells and I believe the recoil was less than that little lightweight 20. Now at 13 he's moved up to the 3" magnum 1100 and handles it just fine, of course he is huge for his age now. He's bigger than I was when I graduated from college.

I started out with an 1100 in 16 gauge when I was 9 and it wasn't a cut down version either it was full size. Those kid size 20 pumps will rock him I can assure you. If you can afford it I would go with a gas operated semi auto or find a used 12 semi auto and cut it down, just my .02 cents worth.


----------



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

I have an escort that I have shot a few time that is a 20 gauge, has different butt pads for it that you use to size the gun to you. I will sell for $200 with some lead 20 gauge shells, I may have some steel shot too floating around for it. Let me know. I am thinking about getting a semi for my girl to lighten up the recoil for her. Just found two boxes of steel and two boxes of lead. It also has a sling and three choke tubes (full,modified, and improved).


----------



## Cdragon (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone! I stopped by Sportsmans again and had my son hold the Mossberg 510 mini. Seemed to fit him pretty well. My wife was in a hurry, so I didn't buy it. 

So Sawbillslayer.... is it a pump action?


----------



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

It is a pump action.


----------

